# Golf Palm Springs



## ron2490 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be in Palm Springs from Sept 14 to Sept 28. I plan on golfing every day, any suggestions on Discount Golf Brokers.

Thanks

Ron


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 7, 2007)

When we were last there, the TS had a person who took care of everthing for us and got us great discounts too. 

I'd start by asking the activities person at the TS.


PS there are several old threads about golf in PS which I'll find and post for you.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 7, 2007)

here is that golf thread I said I'd find. PS golf thread  

Good Luck and have a great time.


----------



## barndweller (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link to that thread, Bill.

We, too, will be in PS the last 2 weeks of Sept. staying at Oasis Resort this time. We have always gotten very good rates from the discounts offered at the timeshares where we have stayed. Last January we were at Desert Breezes & got really great rates at the course right down the street, Palm Desert CC..$22 before 9am or Woodhaven CC $59 with cart. When staying at Marriott Villas we recieved a hefty discount.

There always seems to be at least one course in the area with special offers in the timeshare check-in stuff you get, too. Competition for business seems to generate some pretty good bargains especially during the fall when days can be very hot temps. Sometimes you can almost play for nothing during the middle of the day!


----------



## LynnW (Sep 7, 2007)

I just read the thread from Feb and noticed the question about Rancho Mirage. We played there the first week in April and really liked it. We were staying at the Palm Canyon Resort and they got us a rate of $42.

Lynn


----------



## kwilson (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.golffacility.com/Search.aspx?OID=232&M=2&SD=413ba2d3-1935-4da1-96c4-f55cd416956a&AID=23&FID=0&GCID=0&FDT=1/1/0001&TDT=1/1/0001&PGW=600&IPK=0&TPK=0&UFQ=True&ACL=&CID={6D0BE4E9-8C88-440A-A65C-44172C74B483}&TTL=0


----------



## RandRseeker (Sep 9, 2007)

We are planning to be in Palm Desert the first week of October.  Will we be alright to book a day or two in advance once we get there?  I'd hate to arrive and find that we should have booked further in advance.  Also if we are staying at Marriott Desert Springs II, will they offer us a preferred rate at their golf course(s)?
Thanks for your input


----------



## barndweller (Sep 9, 2007)

RandRseeker
October is pretty much the slow season so you shouldn't have a problem booking tee times. Yes, you will get a preferred rate at Marriott. There will be deals advertised in the tourist guides found in your room, too, and in the free tourist newspapers. The only problem you may run into is that during this time the courses do their over-seeding & maintanence so there are sometimes extra restrictions or even closed courses.


----------

